# how to use Ceramic/glass coat paint protection?



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

1 - Anyone have a guide on how to properly use ceramic/glass coat protection or compound.

i want to try it as the end results look amazing.

just need to understand how long to let it cure - or is it immediatly wipe on or wipe off?
do i continually buff until a certain finish etc etc.

just a few tips would be great and recommended products?

I know there is the zaino one that can be bought - but once again would like to know , how much ml of each to mix/how long to leave until buffing etc?

2 - What is the best stuff to use between polishing compounds, for wipe down to get rid of fillers/left over polish which causes the hologramS? and best wipe down to use between wax layers and on finishing last wax layer?

Thanks


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

You just have to polish your car as normal so there are no defects, because anything left will show through. Waste of time locking in swirls for years!!!

After polishing, the most important thing to do is to have spotlessly clean paint. This means absolutely clean of oils and polish residue. Multiple wipe downs of IPA solution (20% is all that's needed) Will clean all this residue off, or use a product like CarPro Eraser. This is an IPA solution, but seems to work much more effectively. Polishing or not, cleaning the paint is the most important step! 

With the coatings, they are all different with regards to application/removal times. You really do have to follow manufacturers directions, because if you stuff it up, it's very hard to remove once cured. 

The results do look amazing! I was absolutely blown away with the rich gloss I got from C.Quartz when I used it for the first time. I was expecting a bit of a sterile bling shine like I got with Opti-Seal, but nope, massive rich gloss! 

Which coating were you thinking of buying? That will help in people helping you use it! YouTube is a massive help too, especially in showing you what to expect! :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> You just have to polish your car as normal so there are no defects, because anything left will show through. Waste of time locking in swirls for years!!!
> 
> After polishing, the most important thing to do is to have spotlessly clean paint. This means absolutely clean of oils and polish residue. Multiple wipe downs of IPA solution (20% is all that's needed) Will clean all this residue off, or use a product like CarPro Eraser. This is an IPA solution, but seems to work much more effectively. Polishing or not, cleaning the paint is the most important step!
> 
> ...


As always bang on advice:thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

ive just bought some c quartz to do my alloys but depending on that i may buy some more and do the paintwork (especially the **** end of my golf, as all the dirty water kicks up on to it and i;m hoping this will make it a wipe down job after each downpour)


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Im not sure what product is best to buy.....what are your opinions on what you normally use?

if you guide me a very quick step to step guide on what you used and how you did it (application/drying times etc)

 cheers bud



type[r]+ said:


> You just have to polish your car as normal so there are no defects, because anything left will show through. Waste of time locking in swirls for years!!!
> 
> After polishing, the most important thing to do is to have spotlessly clean paint. This means absolutely clean of oils and polish residue. Multiple wipe downs of IPA solution (20% is all that's needed) Will clean all this residue off, or use a product like CarPro Eraser. This is an IPA solution, but seems to work much more effectively. Polishing or not, cleaning the paint is the most important step!
> 
> ...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I do a ceramic coating called ceramishield. Not usually for retail but i do sell it and am always on the end of the phoneline


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

PEOPLES VIEWS ON HOW THIS IS DONE:

IM CONFUSED ON 2 THINGS:

1 - WHY HE MACHINE POLISH THE BONNETT AND THEN DIDNT USE A MICROFIBRE OR BUFFING TOWEL - HE JUST RE WASHED IT AGAIN? (ANY IDEA WHY/BETTER RESULTS? CONFUSED)?

2 - DIFFERENCE BETWEEN MICROFIBRE CLOTH AND A SUEDE CLOTH FOR BUFFING OFF CQUARTZ OR ANY PAINT WORK (DIFFERENT IN SCRATCHES? BETTER ABSORBTION?) CONFUSED?


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Cool is it very similar in the application of Cquartz?

what are the results like ...any pics?

what would you suggest to use to apply and buff off your product with?

and whats your views on the youtube video/questions i just posted in the thread 



Concours Car Care said:


> I do a ceramic coating called ceramishield. Not usually for retail but i do sell it and am always on the end of the phoneline


----------



## Shaw Tarse (May 22, 2011)

..I used G3 Glasscoat on my Boxster Anniversay this weekend. Spent time on the paint with a Clay Bar and DA to remove as many marks/swerls as possible. The paintwork then had two IPA wipe downs to make sure there was no plish residue.
I applied the Glasscoat in the garage two pannels at a time, it only needed a few minutes to 'dry' I then polished with a new microfibre.
I gave it a second coat next day just to be sure no areas were missed.

I have posted a few pictures in the 'studio' section on here.

I plan to use the Glasscoat as a 'foundation' as I still like to polish the car with Zymol every few months. 
( I hope that there wont be an out cry over that last comment)

Hope this helps.


----------

